# The salvage !!



## oniea (Jul 29, 2009)

Electric boat motors ( trolling motors ) might be an idea. Although the ones i looked at are 12v.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

some of the RC airplane people have pwm's that claim to handle a hundred amps and 60V for about 80 dollars. I suppose you would need to add a servo tester to get it to work.


----------

